# Lake Falcon



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know when the spawn is on Lake Falcon? In you'lls opinion what would be the best time of year to fish this lake. I was planning a trip for probally
March or April. Any info would be greatley appreciated. I'm trying to figure this lake out, and I'm looking for info on what parts of the lake are consistant, decent motels near by, good baits etc.
Thanks alot,
Scott


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

I got here in April last year and the spawn was on. So your plans sound solid. From talking to the locals the fishing is good all year long. Right now they are chasing them all over the lake as it is up to 293 ft by most estimates and there talk of it going up over 300 ft. I can't believe the change in the lake since I got here. Falcon Lake Bait and Tackle has a website and there info is pretty good.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Falcon*

any particular area of the lake we should look at for large bass. I'm going up the 24th and 25th any particlar area I should focus?



Alex3 said:


> I got here in April last year and the spawn was on. So your plans sound solid. From talking to the locals the fishing is good all year long. Right now they are chasing them all over the lake as it is up to 293 ft by most estimates and there talk of it going up over 300 ft. I can't believe the change in the lake since I got here. Falcon Lake Bait and Tackle has a website and there info is pretty good.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

To answer your question about when the best time of year to fish is, I covered the Falcon Lake Bassmaster Elite Series tournament for BassFan.com this year and the majority of the pros I talked to said that the dead heat of summer is the best time to be on the lake. When it gets that hot the fish really group up out deep and you can whack some giants.

You really can't go wrong no matter when or where you go in the lake. With the water rising I'd expect some decent fish to be way up in the timber. Flipping heavy-duty tackle up in the sticks is always an option. There are a lot of old flooded buildings and foundations out deeper also. If you have a GPS that marks any of those then you need to give them some time. They can be hard to fish if it's windy, but they're like little gold mines down there.

I've been told the spawn really drags on at that lake. The first wave will probably start pulling up in February depending on how many sunny days and fronts they get. The Elites hit the lake in April this year and most of the pros said it was a post-spawn bite. That's when they really whacked them on those deep foundations and points.

Here's all the articles I did for coverage of that event. It took place the first week of April. If you read them all you'll get a pretty good idea of what the lake will likely be doing in March/April next year.

Preiview story: http://bassfan.outdoorsfanmedia.com/news_article.asp?ID=2806

Day 1 coverage: http://bassfan.outdoorsfanmedia.com/news_article.asp?ID=2809
Day 2: http://bassfan.outdoorsfanmedia.com/news_article.asp?ID=2813
Day 3: http://bassfan.outdoorsfanmedia.com/news_article.asp?ID=2814
Day 4: http://bassfan.outdoorsfanmedia.com/news_article.asp?ID=2817

Winning pattern story: http://bassfan.outdoorsfanmedia.com/news_article.asp?ID=2821

Hope that helps.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Big bass lakes*

Thanks for all the info it is much appreciated. I'm still not completely sure this is were we want to go. I fished Fork about 8 or 9 years ago and had an awesome trip. Not numbers but big fish. I have been researching the Texas lakes that put out the biggest fish most consistanly and it sure is hard to walk away from Fork.
If you look at the top 50 bass caught in texas and then look at the share a lunker program for the past 3 years you will see what I'm talking about. Thanks again and if anyone has any inside info on fork feel free to pm me or post it.
Thanks


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Fork is still a great lake, but compare this year's Toyota Texas Bass Classic results (held on Fork) with the results from the Falcon Elite Series event and Falcon wins that hands down.

Falcon is a flat out freak show right now.

Here's something that might factor into your decision. The greatness of Falcon is only temporary. The reason Falcon is so good right now is because the lake levels have risen after many years of drought. You have to assume that those levels will eventually recede again and Falcon will go back to being just another lake.

Fork, on the other hand, has always been a fantastic lake and will likely always be a fantastic lake thanks TPWD management practices. If I had a chance to hit Falcon within the next year, I'd definitely take it. I can't tell you how many of the BASS pros I talked to that said Falcon was hands-down the best fishery in the country right now - and they should know.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Tejas*

I'm taking my Lake and Bay taking my salt gear and hope to catch some biggens. I starting to read those links I hope I should be able to put a game plan for my trip on the 24th and 25th. I'll keep me posted on the out come. Any advice on lures depth etc...



Te.jas.on said:


> Fork is still a great lake, but compare this year's Toyota Texas Bass Classic results (held on Fork) with the results from the Falcon Elite Series event and Falcon wins that hands down.
> 
> Falcon is a flat out freak show right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Javi, I haven't heard any reports lately, but my guess is that those fish are probably gearing up for their fall transition.

Falcon is a weird lake because you can catch fish just about anywhere, but if I were just going in blind I'd probably start by hitting a bunch of points and working my way back into the backs of coves. In the fall the bass will start to follow bait in from their offshore summer spots, up to the points, and then back into the coves. My guess is that there's a lot of fish somewhere between the main lake points and the creeks. 

A sure thing on Falcon is flipping brush. Get you a heavy weight, like 3/4 or 1 ounce, spool up with 60-plus pound braid and just flip the heaviest timber you can find. And flip WAY up into it. You can't worry about getting hung up, you just gotta' flip in there and hold on.


----------

